# Is your trailer ready to haul?



## Trails (Jan 28, 2009)

Now, before the riding season really ramps up, is the time to have your horse trailer’s annual safety checks completed. 

 Tires – Check, Floor – Check, Coupler – Check, Wiring – Check, Lights – Check, Bearing and Hubs – Check.

 I completed ours this morning. It wasn’t the most fun thing to do on a cold morning but it will help keep me and my horses on the trails this year. 

 As I was recording the maintenance I also wrote this article that will help you in remembering what to look for during your trailer inspections. It goes over determining the age of your tires, to checking the hitch system, to checking the brakes and electrical systems.












 Now that the trailer is good to go we’re heading to Green Mountain first thing in the morning!

 Happy trails


----------



## Reiterin (Mar 28, 2010)

great article. thank you!


----------



## Mingiz (Jan 29, 2009)

Very good article. I already have my LQ ready for the road and first trip out. The stock trailer is used more often so maintained it is a normal monthly routine...
Also don't forget to check the bolts etc on your hay racks and ladders.....


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

My hubby is constantly maintaining our trailer. Thanks goodness for him :0) Keeps me and Hunter safe


----------

